# help please with line output converter



## dariddell (Apr 19, 2011)

i have the pioneer system and i am trying to install a line output converter but i cant figure out what wire is pos and which one is neg, going to the 6x9's. the left 6x9 has a gray wire and a green wire, the right has a blue wire and a darker green wire. can someone help me


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

It's been my experience that the darker colored wire is usually the negative. If you get them switched it's not going to cause some catastrophic failure. Just go with trial and error.


----------



## dariddell (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks, it sucks that they are both pretty dark.


----------

